# لماذا أعطاني الله طفلاً معوقاً؟!



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

* لماذا أعطاني الله طفلاً معوقاً؟!

    هذا السؤال كثيراً ما يسأله الآباء والأمهات، بل كثيراً ما نسمعه من الإخوة المعاقين والمعاقات، لماذا خلقني الله هكذا؟!  أو لماذا سمح الله لي أن أكون هكذا؟  إذ أحياناً يولد الإنسان سليماً، وبعد فترة من الزمن يصاب بإحدى صور الإعاقة المتنوعة لأي سبب..

+++++

  * أسباب الإعاقة:

    غالباً لا تخرج أسباب الاعاقة سواء الحركية (الجسدية) أو العقلية عن الأسباب الأربعة الآتية، وباختصار شديد:

    أ- التعوق الوراثي.

    ب- التعوق الخَلقْي (أو الفطري): نتيجة الصحة العامة للأم خلال فترة الحمل، أو بسبب نوع التغذية، وهذان عاملان هامان يتوقف عليهما ما إذا كان الطفل يولد سوياً أو غير سوي.

    جـ- التعوق بسبب الولادة: مثلاً إذا كان حجم المولود كبيراً، أو نتيجة إهمال الطبيب، أو إذا كانت الولادة قبل الأوان، وأحياناً يصاب المولود بنزيف في المخ لأن أوعيته الدموية تكون عرضة للتمزق بسهولة، أو نتيجة استعمال المخدرات لتخفيف آلام الأم..

    د- التعوق بعض الولادة: إما بسبب الحوادث، أو الأمراض الشديدة، أو البيئة المنزلية غير الصالحة، أو سوء التغذية.  وغالباً بالنسبة للأطفال يكون الوالدان مسئولين ولو عن غير قصد، وأحياناً لا يتم تكوين الطفل تكويناً كاملاً..

+++++

 - حقيقة لابد من معرفتها:

    وفقا للإحصائيات في مصر فإن نسبة الإعاقة الجسدية لا تقل عم 10% بل تزيد!  والإعاقة العقلية 3.5% تقريباً، وبالنسبة للعالم كله تذكر الإحصائيات أنها غالباً 10%.

    ولكن، إذا أردنا أن نذكر الحقيقة الأكيدة وهي أننا كلنا معاقون أو معوَّقون، بأي صورة من الصور، فنحن نذكر الحقيقة حتى نحتمل ونشفق على المعاقين الآخرين من أولادنا، مهما كانت صور الأعاقة، إذ البعض يصاب بأكثر من صورة (ويُسمونهم متعددي الإعاقة).

   وصور الإعاقة التي نُصاب بهذا كثيرة:

    1- الإعاقة الروحية: كلنا غير كاملين..  الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله..

    2- الإعاقة النفسية: أمراض نفسية، شكوك، قلق، ظنون، وغيرة..

    3- الإعاقة الاجتماعية: البيئة، الأسرة، المجتمع، انحراف في إستخدام الحرية..

    4- التعوق العقلي (الذهني): لا يوجد إنسان يستطيع أن يحفظ عقله، التفاوت في درجات التعوق نسبي، وهكذا في التعوق العقلى..

    5- التعوق العملي: مهما كانت درجة تعليمنا أو ثقافتنا فهي ناقصة..

    6- الآعاقة في العمل: أيضاً بدرجات متفاوتة..

    7- الأعاقة في الخدمة: أي خادم يدقق مع نفسه فيجد أنه غير كامل في خدمته، أي معوق بأي درجة..

    8- الاعاقة في استخدام الوقت: أي عدم الأمانة في إستخدام الوقت..

    9- الإعاقه في إقتناء الفضائل: مَنْ منّا كامل في المحبة؟ فيا الإيمان؟ في الرجاء؟ في الإتضاع؟ في الصلاة..؟

    10- الاعاقه الجسديه: وهي محور حديثنا (مع الأعاقه العقليه): لا يوجد إنسان في البشرية بعد الخطية يخلو جسده من الأمراض، كل إنسان لا يخلو جسده من خمسة أمراض على الأقل (بحث أجري في أمريكا)..  كلنا معوقون، سواء في أي حاسة، أي عضو أو أكثر..

    هنا يمكن أن نقول أن كل صور الآعاقه، هي إما بإرادتنا، أو بغير إرادتنا..  فمثلاً شخص يهمل في صحته أو يشرب سجائر أو مكيفات أو يدمن المخدرات..  يتلف صحته وجسده بإرادته..

+++++

    - حقيقة ثانية مهمة:

    بعد أن عرفنا الحقيقة الأولى، أننا كلنا معاقون بأي صورة وبأي درجة، فإنه يجب أن نعرف الحقيقة الثانية بالنسبة للأطفال، وهم غالباً لا ذنب لهم، حتى لو كانت الإعاقة نتيجة سوء تصرف منهم في طفولتهم، فهم لا يدركون ما يفعلون، ولا يقدرون المسئولية..  كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لما كنت طفلاً كطفل كنت أتكلم، وكطفل كنت أفطن، وكطفل كنت أفتكر.  ولكن لما صرت رجلاً أبطلت ما للطفل" (1كو11:3).

    وهذا أيضاً يجعلنا نشفق عليهم ونعطيهم الحب والاهتمام، لأنه كما يقول معلمنا الصالح: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى"..

    ويجب علينا أن نقبلهم كما هم، ونتذكر أنه ممكن لأي شخص منا أن يكون هكذا في أي لحظة.

+++++

- حقيقة ثالثة:

    نحن نؤمن أن الله صانع الخيرات، وكنيستنا المقدسة تعلمنا أن نبدأ صلواتنا اليومية في كل ساعة، وفي كل الصلوات الكنسية والطقسية..  حتى في حالات المرض والإنتقال (الوفاة) بصلاة الشكر: "فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله..".  ونحن كثيراً ما نرى بنعمة ربنا أمهات شاكرات وأشخاص مرضى شاكرين بالرغم من شدة إعاقتهم وأمراضهم.  أذكر مثلاً واحداً رأيته بنفسي: زرت عائلة فيها أربعة أولاد معاقين، كل منهم حينما يصل إلى سن الثالثة عشر تتيبس يداه ورجلاه، فرأيت الأربعة شبان في حجرة واحدة لا تتحرك أيديهم أو أرجلهم..  والعجيب والذي لا أنساه وأشكر الله عليه، أن الأم كانت شاكرة مبتسمة، لم تخرج من فمها كلمة تذمر واحدة، بالرغم من خدمتهم الصعبة، بل كانت تتمتع بسلام كامل..  وتوجد حالات أخرى غير تلك الأسرة شاكرة لله.

    وهنا نستطيع أن نقول أن الشكر فضيلة، البعض ينجح في اقتنائها، والبعض الآخر لم يقتنها، أو بمعنى أصح: "معوقاً في حياة الشكر"، من أجل هذا هو يتذمر، ولا يحتمل ويشكو، ويسأل الله هذا السؤال: لماذا أعطاني الله إبناً معاقاً؟!


+++++

 - حقيقة رابعة:

    إن إحتمال المريض والمعوق وخدمته بركة لنا، ويجب علينا أن نشكر الله، من أجل إنسان واحد مريض في البيت، كما ذكرنا عن العائلات التي لديها أكثر من شخص معوق، ونحن نشكر الله لأنه يوجد بالمنزل مَنْ يستطيع أن يخدم هؤلاء المعاقين..  الأم تشكر الله وتقول له "أشكرك يا رب لأنك جعلتني أستطيع أن أخدم ابني، لأنني لو كنت أنا المعوقة كيف يتصرف أولادي الصغار؟".  وإذا كان السيد المسيح يقول للذين عن يمينه: "تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رِثوا الملكوت المُعَد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم..  لأني جعت فأطعمتموني، عطشت فسيقتموني.. مريضاً فزرتموني.. فيجيبه الأبرار حينئذ قائلين: يا رب، متى رأيناك جائعاً ومتى رأيناك مريضاً أو محبوساً فأتينا إليك؟!  فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم: الحق أقول لكم بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد أخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغِر فبي فعلتم" (متى34:25-40).

    فإذا كان مجرد زيارة المريض -وخدمته طبعاً- توصل إلى الملكوت، فهذا يشجعنا كلنا أن نهتم ونخدم هؤلاء المعوقين، ونأخذ بركتهم بفرح، لأن بسببهم نأخذ ملكوت السموات حسب وعد مخلصنا الصالح.

     لا تقولي أيتها الأم المباركة إلى متى أحتمل هذا؟!  أقول لك كلما إزداد تعبك ازداد أجرك السمائي..  وكلما تضاعفت البركة والنعمة من قبل ربنا يسوع المسيح، وكما يقول الرسول "فيما هو تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين"، وكما قال السيد المسيح: "ومن يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلُص".

    أقول: أشكرك يا رب، لأني عن طريق هؤلاء أقتني فضائل وبركات كثيرة، كالإحتمال ومحبة التعب وخدمة الآخرين، والمحبة العملية وحياة الشكر، واقتناء السلام..

+++++

   - حقيقة خامسة:

    يجب أن نكون إيجابيين في معاملتهم والاهتمام بهم، إذ أن بعض العائلات تهمل أولادها المعاقين، وتحبسهم أو تمنعهم عن الناس أو من الخروج، وهذا خطأ كبير وخطية؛ إذ أن هذا يسبب لهم متاعب نفسية كثيرة، وقد تزيد وطأة المرض.  لذلك يجب أن نهتم بشغل وقتهم ونعلمهم ما يستطيعون أن يتعلموه من دراسات، فالبعض منهم –ونعرفهم جيداً- وصل لدرجات علمية عالية، كالدراسات الجامعية، ودرجة الماجستير والدكتوراه، فهنا عنصر التشجيع مهم جداً لهم، كما يمكن تعليمهم بعض الهوايات المنزلية أو بعض الحرف.  وبهذه الصورة يشعروا ويصيروا منتجين فعلاً مثل بقية الناس في المجتمع..  وفي الكنيسة..  وممكن إشراكهم في النوادي والرحلات وحضور القداسات والإجتماعات.

+++++

  - حقيقة سادسة:

    يجب أن يكون لنا رجاء كما نذكر في أوشية المرضى أن إلهنا هو "رجاء مَنْ ليس له رجاء"..  إن بعض الحالات تحسنت حالتها نتيجة عمل الله معها، وتحدث كثير من المعجزات..  وحالات أخرى تحسنت نتيجة الإهتمام الصحي والطبي بها، ولدينا أمثلة عديدة على ذلك..  نحن لا نيأس أبداً..  لا يأس في المسيحية..  وليتنا نؤمن كما يقول سليمان الحكيم: "لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت" (جا1:3).  وكلما نهتم بهم في صغرهم، كلما كانت النتيجة أفضل وأسرع..

    +++++

    - حقيقة سابعة:

    يعتقد بعض الآباء والأمهات أن وجود ابن معوق أو مريض هو تأديب من ربنا أو غضب من ربنا..  وهنا نقول: ما رأيكم في الشوكة التي سمح بها الرب لبولس الرسول؟  الذي اعترف قائلاً: "لئلا أرتفع من فرط الإعلانات، أُعطيت شوكة في الجسد..  تضرعت إلى الله ثلاث مرات"..  ولكن الله سمح أن تبقى معه حتى استشهاده..  وما رأيكم في إبتلاء أيوب الصديق في أمور كثيرة، ومنها الأمراض والقروح في جسده..؟  والكتاب المقدس يشهد عن أيوب أنه كان باراً..  

    نحن نؤمن أن الله رحيم وحنّان، وليس قاسياً أو منتقماً..  وإن كان يؤدبنا، كأب رحيم شفوق..


+++++

  - حقيقة ثامنة:

    اختبرها بولس الرسول: "إن الله لا يدعكم تُجرَّبون فوق ما تستطيعون"..  وأكثر من هذا: "يعطي مع التجربة المنفَذ".  نحن يعوزنا الإيمان، ومن الأمور التي تتعبنا نحن أن (إيماننا معوق)!



  - حقيقة تاسعة:

    قد يكون ابنك المعاق قديساً أو يصير قديساً، مثل القديس لعازر الذي "حملته الملائكة" (قصة لعازر والغني في إنجيل لوقا 16)، أو قد يكون مثل أيوب البار الذي صارت آخرته أفضل من أولا (أيوب 42)، أو قد يكون مثل القديس ديديموس الضرير الذي أصبح مديراً للكلية اللاهوتية بالإسكندرية ومن أشهر علمائها..  أو قد يكون مثل القديس سمعان الخراز الذي نقل الجبل المقطم في عهد القديس الأنبا ابرآم البابا الثاني والستين..

    ليتكم تفكرون وتبحثون عن القديسين الذين كانوا بالجسد معاقين، ولكن بالروح عمالقة وقديسين..  وهنا نذكر العبارة المباركة التي قالها القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس للقديس ديديموس الضرير: "لا تحزن يا أخي لأنه ليس لك عينان جسديتان نشترك فيها مع الحيوانات، بل افرح لأن الله أعطاك بصيرة روحية"..
++++

   - حقيقة عاشرة:

    مهم جداً أن نُعرِّف أولادنا الأصحاء كيف يتعاملون مع أخوتهم وأصدقائهم من المعاقين بكل الحب، ويخدمونهم بفرح، ولا يهملونهم ويتباسطون معهم..  ويقدرون مشاعرهم وحالتهم الصحية والنفسية..  
فالمعاق يحتاج بجانب فهم حالته الجسدية والنفسية، فهم مشاعره وأحاسيسه، وهو بحاجة أكيدة لإحساسه بحب أفراد العائلة له ومساعدتهم بكل صورة ممكنة، ويمكن الاستفادة من خدمات الكنيسة المتنوعة لهم.

++++++
 وأخيراً، فإذا لم نستطع أن نقبلهم هكذا، أو نتعامل معهم هكذا، فلنحكم على أنفسنا أننا نحن المعوقون أكثر منهم..  ربنا يرحمنا..!
**القمص أنسطاسي الصموئيلي سكرتير البابا شنوده*
​
*عن موقع الأنبا تكلا*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tawfik jesus (7 مايو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا مهم جدا جدااااا

ومميز ويهم ناس كتير 

شكرااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ليتنا ننظر اولا لانفسنا بالفعل كم نحن معاقون

وليتنا نستفيد من بركة خدمة المرضي المعاقون

الرب يباركك موضوع اكثر من رائع واحلي تقييم


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


موضوع هام جدا جدااااا

سلام الرب يســـــوع


​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> مشكوور


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع فعلا مهم جدا جدااااا
> 
> ومميز ويهم ناس كتير
> 
> ...


أشكرك لمرورك مشرفتنا المباركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ليتنا ننظر اولا لانفسنا بالفعل كم نحن معاقون
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكـــــــــــــــــرا
> 
> ...


----------

